# downloaded Darwin for the compiler Cheat



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 14, 2000)

Now i just gotta wait for osx to arrive so i can install the compiler for darwin in it. I will tell you Terminal command line junkies how it went. i have been waiting for years to do unix programming on my mac!@!!!!

P.S. I also gotta wait for my Sonnet tempo card to arrive so i can hook my second drive up to my Beige for the osx install. hope the tempo card works with OS X ......


----------



## Ssargon (Sep 14, 2000)

Could you please upload the compiler (and step for step guide for install) for all us who have ordered the beta and can´t download and install Darwin?

I would be VERY happy if you could do this! Please please please please...


----------



## Jonathan Apple (Sep 14, 2000)

Ssargon, you'd need more than just the compiler. You'd need headers and libs. 

Don't worry, that stuff, plus PB/IB, will be a free download from Apple in about a month.


----------



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 14, 2000)

They are gonna send those development tools to developers who are in the ADC program or whatever it is called. The CD will not be sold to anyone else. So I dont think they will put the development tools on the site. You really need to download the Darwin thing because it is essential with that script to get all those compiling files into place.


----------



## Ssargon (Sep 15, 2000)

How do I do the install of the compilers if I download darwin then? I really aren´t that good at UNIX (but I´m not really a beginner either), so I need some help.

Are there guides on the net that show you how to do it?


----------



## daNinja (Sep 19, 2000)

Check out http://www.macaddict.com or http://www.maximumlinux.com, they both have links to they both have a set of instructions of what to do with darwin once you have it and osX.\

HIIII  YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssargon (Sep 19, 2000)

I have downloaded Darwin now and now I´m just waiting to get a hold of Mac OS X (I live in Sweden). I´m a member of ADC, but it´s the free membership so I´v got to buy everything not downloadable. I really hope Project Builder will be avaliable from the ADC site soon.


----------



## Paploo (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey guys, I bet you don't read ADC!  Well, one of you does, or at least communicated with someone who does...

ADC officially says this:  Starting the 18th, they will start sending out a seed of the Dev Tools to all developers which have seed keys (something you only get if you pay lots o' money).  However, the Dev Tools will be available to *ALL* ADC members starting in "mid-October"!

It is FREE to become an ADC member, but you don't get much other than tech articles, news, and a few beta updates to some useless peices of software.  However, it looks like, for once, we'll be gettin' something useful!


----------



## lombard (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by BeigeG3Master _
> *They are gonna send those development tools to developers who are in the ADC program or whatever it is called. The CD will not be sold to anyone else. So I dont think they will put the development tools on the site. You really need to download the Darwin thing because it is essential with that script to get all those compiling files into place. *



Actually, you can join Apple's on-line ADC for free.  Once you've done this, you'll be able to download the development tools as soon as they're released.


----------



## marin (Sep 21, 2000)

I tried out the Darwin solution myself and it works nice.
Of course, I'll switch to official tools once they come out..


----------



## vlod (Sep 26, 2000)

Currently im using ppc-linux to do developemnt, but dieing to get this moved over to MacosX.

Now I want to get the compilers on my machine and am tempted
to do the darwin-download workaround.

*BUT* the Darwin release 1.0 is 139M. Now over a 56K modem that is just not feasible!

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Ssargon (Sep 30, 2000)

Please help me install the compiler cheat. It just said  that I had no permission when I tried and I had su root;ed b4. I want the development tools to compile the various nice UNIX things out there.


----------

